# nginx  short_open_tag einschalten



## etron770 (11. Apr. 2012)

Hallo zusammen, 

wie kann ich php Einstellungen ändern wenn ein Vserver nach
The Perfect Server - Debian Squeeze (Debian 6.0) With BIND, Dovecot & Nginx [ISPConfig 3] | HowtoForge - Linux Howtos and Tutorials

mit ISP COnfig eingerichtete ist.

ich habe versucht alle php.ini files zu ändern und  /etc/init.d/nginx restart ausgeführt  es tut sich nichts, die Seiten laufen nur wenn die short open tags geändert werden

Grüße Knut


----------



## Till (11. Apr. 2012)

Du must php-fpm reloaden und nicht nginx restarten.


----------



## etron770 (11. Apr. 2012)

nachdem ich auch den ganzen Vserver neu gestarte habe dürfte das nichts ausmachen .. was auch so ist /etc/init.d/php5-fpm reload hilft auch nicht

Grüße Knut


----------



## Till (11. Apr. 2012)

hast Du vielleicht Einträge im ustom php.ini Feld der Webseite gemacht? wenn ja, dann hat die <seite ja ine eigenen php.ini und nicht mehr die globale php.ini, dann musst Du das short open tag auch im custom php.ini Feld einfügen.


----------



## etron770 (12. Apr. 2012)

Das ist ein neu aufgesetzter Server mit einere in ISPCOnfig eingetragenen Seite. Ich habe es überall versucht wo ich irgendetwas gefunden habe, einschließlich über custom Einstellung der Setie in ISP config.

Wurde dadurch ein ini file angelegt? Wenn ja wo ist das zu finden, oder ist das dann in der Datenbank.

Grüße Knut


----------



## Till (12. Apr. 2012)

> Wurde dadurch ein ini file angelegt?


Ja.



> Wenn ja wo ist das zu finden, oder ist das dann in der Datenbank.


das editierst Du durch hinzufügen eines Eintrages im php.ini Feld. Würdest Du versuchen es manuell u ändern so würden die Änderungen wieder entfernt werden, also einfach nur short open tag im php.ini Feld setzen und warten bis dieÄnderungen geschrieben wurden, was Du ja im Monitor siehst.


----------



## etron770 (12. Apr. 2012)

Sorry ich blicke nicht durch ...



Zitat von etron770:


> also einfach nur short open tag im php.ini Feld setzen und warten bis  dieÄnderungen geschrieben wurden, was Du ja im Monitor siehst.


meinst du in den Options des Webspace in ISPconfig ? wenn ja wo sehe ich das dann?


ich finde auf dem System nur 3 php.ini Dateien

./etc/php5/apache2/php.ini
./etc/php5/cli/php.ini
./etc/php5/fpm/php.ini

und in allen steht

short_open_tag = On

Grüße Knut


----------



## Till (12. Apr. 2012)

> meinst du in den Options des Webspace in ISPconfig ?


Ja.



> wenn ja wo sehe ich das dann?


Es gibt nur eine Reiterkarte "Optionen" in den Webseiten Einstellungen und dort findest Du das Feld "Custom php.ini settings".



> ch finde auf dem System nur 3 php.ini Dateien
> 
> ./etc/php5/apache2/php.ini
> ./etc/php5/cli/php.ini
> ...


Um die Dateien geht es nicht, wie oben erläutert.


----------



## etron770 (12. Apr. 2012)

in den Custom php.ini settings steht short_open_tag = On

In der Jobque ist auch ein Job " ..   Update     web_domain", der ist irgendwann "nach langer Zeit" verschwunden. und die Einträge stehen in der Datenbank.


Ansonsten tut sich nichts, ist es die gleiche syntax wie in den php.ini files?

Bei Aufruf von phpinfo(); müsste doch das ini file auch zu finden sein ?
bzw wo müsste ich dann ein ini file finden.

Grüße Knut


----------



## Till (12. Apr. 2012)

> Ansonsten tut sich nichts, ist es die gleiche syntax wie in den php.ini files?


Ja.



> Bei Aufruf von phpinfo(); müsste doch das ini file auch zu finden sein ?
> bzw wo müsste ich dann ein ini file finden.


/var/www/conf/.....


----------



## etron770 (12. Apr. 2012)

ja das habe ich auch gerade gefunden 
nur dass dort:
short_open_tag = off
error_reporting  =  E_ALL
display_errors = off
drin steht, in der Datenbank (und in IspConig Options) aber

short_open_tag = On
error_reporting  =  E_ALL
display_errors = On


----------



## Till (12. Apr. 2012)

Und Du bist sicher dass Du die richtige Datei hast? Schau mal in phpinfo nach, dort findest Du den Pfad zur php.ini Datei.


----------



## etron770 (12. Apr. 2012)

Irgendwie hat es das ändern des letzten Beitrages nicht übernommen

/var/www/conf/.  gibt es nicht

die datei ist 

/etc/php5/fpm/pool.d/web1.conf

Dort sind auch die Zeilen die ich iengetragen hatte.
und wenn ich dort manuell das ganze auf on setze  funktioniert das System

So nun bliebt nur noch die Frage ob die Syntax im config bereich von ISPconfig 

display_errors = On

nicht annimmt eventuell muss man dort
display_errors = 1 schreiben
ich probiere es mal

p.s wo kann ich angeben dass die Jobwarteschlange jede Minute abgearbeitet wird  (crontab?)


----------



## Till (12. Apr. 2012)

> p.s wo kann ich angeben dass die Jobwarteschlange jede Minute abgearbeitet wird (crontab?)


Die Warteschlange wird jede Minute abgearbeitet. Das kannst Du auch sehen wenn Du:

crontab -l

eingibst, der server.sh Job ist ein minuten cronjob.


----------



## etron770 (12. Apr. 2012)

Den hatte ich schon gefunden
dann muss ich mal suchen warum das so lange dauert


----------



## Till (12. Apr. 2012)

Man kann sich da leicht mal irren, wenn man drauf wartet das eine Minute rum geht  Du kannst ja mal den Loglevel auf debug setzen und es Dir dann im ispconfig syslog mal ansehen wann der cronjob läuft.


----------



## etron770 (12. Apr. 2012)

So nun ... also derzeit dauert es mehr als 45 Minuten 

 aber im ispconfig.log findet sich :

```
12.04.2012-17:53 - DEBUG - Writing the PHP-FPM config file: /etc/php5/fpm/pool.d/web1.conf
 12.04.2012-17:53 - DEBUG - nginx status is: 1
 12.04.2012-17:53 - DEBUG - Calling function 'restartHttpd' from module 'web_module'.
 12.04.2012-17:53 - DEBUG - nginx online status after restart is: 1
 12.04.2012-17:53 - DEBUG - Processed datalog_id 51
 12.04.2012-17:53 - DEBUG - Remove Lock: /usr/local/ispconfig/server/temp/.ispconfig_lock
 12.04.2012-17:54 - DEBUG - Set Lock: /usr/local/ispconfig/server/temp/.ispconfig_lock
 12.04.2012-17:54 - DEBUG - No Updated records found, starting only the core.
 12.04.2012-17:54 - DEBUG - Remove Lock: /usr/local/ispconfig/server/temp/.ispconfig_lock
 12.04.2012-17:55 - DEBUG - Set Lock: /usr/local/ispconfig/server/temp/.ispconfig_lock
 12.04.2012-17:55 - DEBUG - Found 2 changes, starting update process.
 12.04.2012-17:56 - DEBUG - There is already an instance of server.php running. Exiting.
 12.04.2012-17:57 - DEBUG - There is already an instance of server.php running. Exiting.
 12.04.2012-17:58 - DEBUG - There is already an instance of server.php running. Exiting.
 ......
 12.04.2012-18:36 - DEBUG - There is already an instance of server.php running. Exiting.
 12.04.2012-18:37 - DEBUG - There is already an instance of server.php running. Exiting.
```
 wenn ich den Lock lösche
 rm -f /usr/local/ispconfig/server/temp/.ispconfig_lock

 dann wird alles weiter abgearbeitet

allerdings (ich weiss nicht ob das richtig ist) werden wieder alle einträge von domains usw in die vhost datei

wie z.B add server alias geschrieben und diverse - chown chmod usw


----------



## Till (13. Apr. 2012)

Der PHP Prozess scheint auf Deinem System instabil zu sein. Falls es ein vserver ist dann check mal ob er genug arbeitsspeicher hat und auch sonst keine limits der vm erreicht werden.



> allerdings (ich weiss nicht ob das richtig ist) werden wieder alle einträge von domains usw in die vhost datei
> 
> wie z.B add server alias geschrieben und diverse - chown chmod usw


Wenn Du irgend was an einer Webseite geändert hast, dann ist das richtig.


----------



## etron770 (13. Apr. 2012)

Danke für die Hilfe, der Speicher war am Ende, aber ich habe ihn ohnehin ohnehin nochmals ohn ngix aufgesetzt. 
Da kenne ich mich besser aus und das Ding muss baldigst laufen...

tuts auch 

Grüße Knut


----------

